# General > Photography >  A week in pictures

## gmac78

This is my week's worth of photos for anyone interested  :Smile:  http://gordonmac.com/this-weeks-photos-084-090365/

----------


## Kenn

Interesting selection, thank you for sharing.

----------


## Torvaig

A beautiful collection; love the moonlight ones. Hope you don't mind but I pinched a copy of the street where I used to live.......

----------


## Tilly Teckel

Great photos, particularly love the tree at Leodibest.

----------


## shazzap

Very nice.

----------

